# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى العاب الكمبيوتر و الـPlaystation >  Sudoku

## Evil

تاريخ السودوكو 
سودوكو وهي كلمة يابانية تعني "يجب ان تظل الارقام وحيدة" تعتمد على المنطق والتركيز في وضع الارقام في أماكنها الصحيحة, وهي تعتمد على مربع يتكون من 9×9 والذي بدروه يتكون من مربعات أصغر 3×3. فكرة السودوكو ملئ كل عمود وصف بالارقام من 1 – 9 لكن بشرط ان لا تتكرر الارقام في أي صف او عمود أكثر من مرة. تم نشر هذا النوع من الالغاز في صحيفة فرنسية سنة 1895 وقد تكون تأثرت بالرياضي الشهير ليونهارد إيلر الذي جاء بفكرة المربعات اللاتينية (وهي عبار عن مربعات تكون س×س بمعنى 3×3 او 4×4) ومن ثم بدأت ظهرت السودوكو في اليابان مرة آخرى سنة 1985 والتي إنتشرت بكل واسع في العام 2005. توجد الكثير من الطرق المستخدمة في حل ألغاز السودوكو منها طريقة التفحص : بمعنى أن تتفحص المكان الفارغ وترى أي الارقام تستطيع وضعها في المربع الفارغ وقد يكون هناك أكثر من إحتمال لكنك تحاول وضع إحتمالات بحيث لا يتم تكرار الرقم في العمود او في الصف. وللتوضيح أكثر : عندما تلعب السودوكو أول مرة ستحتوي بعض المربعات على عدة أرقام موزعة على عدد من المربعات وطبعا عليك أن تملئ المربعات الفارغة بالارقام المحتملة , ولكن قبل ان تضع أرقاما عشوائية أنظر إلى المكان الذي إخترته ماهي الارقام التي توجد في الصف والعمود الذي يتقاطع مع هذا المربع , هذه الارقام لن تكون ضمن خياراتك لأنه كما تحدثت سابقا يجب ان تضع الرقم في المربع بحيث ان لا يتكرر الرقم أفقيا او عموديا مرتين





DownLoad The Game

----------


## N_tarawneh

شكرا ً على السودوكو يا شيفت ...

خلينا على طاولة الزهر أحسن يا عمي ...

----------


## العالي عالي

مشكور شفت على اللعبة وانشاء الله تحميل

----------


## Evil

> شكرا ً على السودوكو يا شيفت ...
> 
> خلينا على طاولة الزهر أحسن يا عمي ...


للآسف مبعرفش العبها .. 
بلعب الدومينوو وبغلب صحابي كلهم ..  :Smile:  




> مشكور شفت على اللعبة وانشاء الله تحميل


الله معك .. 

ومشكورين علي المرورر 

وبجد لعبه جميله جدا وبتنمي الزكاء ..  :Smile:  
هي ممكن في الاول صعبه وبتزهق 
بس لو استمريت عليها هتستفيد ان شاء الله

----------


## N_tarawneh

> للآسف مبعرفش العبها .. 
> بلعب الدومينوو وبغلب صحابي كلهم ..


عفيه ...

ضني فيك ما خاب يا شيفت / طلعت تشكيتي ...

بس العالي عالي بغلبك ...

----------


## Evil

> بس العالي عالي بغلبك ...


صدقني صعب ..  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> صدقني صعب ..


طب  تعال عنا على الاردن / وعلى الزرقاء تحديدا ً حتى تلعب انت والعالي عالي / بس  دير  بالك من لبنى الكوشيه ...

----------


## Evil

> طب تعال عنا على الاردن / وعلى الزرقاء تحديدا ً حتى تلعب انت والعالي عالي / بس دير بالك من لبنى الكوشيه ...


الحمد لله رغم ثقتي في نفسي في اللعبه .. 
لكن الله اعلم بمهاره العالي في اللعبه .. 
ممكن يكون متفوق علي بمراحل .. 
وممكن استطيع اغلبه .. 
بازن الله لو ربنا اشاء وجيت الاردن في يوم .. 
هبقي آجي اربد ..

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الحمد لله رغم ثقتي في نفسي في اللعبه .. 
> لكن الله اعلم بمهاره العالي في اللعبه .. 
> ممكن يكون متفوق علي بمراحل .. 
> وممكن استطيع اغلبه .. 
> بازن الله لو ربنا اشاء وجيت الاردن في يوم .. 
> هبقي آجي اربد ..


قلتي إربد هاه ...

وليش  مصرّ على أربد دخيلك ...

أصلا ً إربد ممنوع يفوتها أي  مصري ..

----------


## Evil

> أصلا ً إربد ممنوع يفوتها أي مصري ..


.

علي اي اساس ؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> .
> 
> علي اي اساس ؟؟


إلحقني على الدردشة من شأن أحكيلك ...؟؟؟

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شكرا كتير شفت على اللعبه
بس هيك أنواع أنا ما بحبها*

----------

